# How should i design my chick house



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Do i have a little pen house thing for my chicks during the day. And i was wondering what stuff should i put in. New sticks? Move stuff arounf maybe? Make some thing for them? Or put some thing up for them to climb? What should I do?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

How old are your chicks? Do they still need a heat source? What breed? How many? When they get to a month of age they can do without the added heat *unless you live in a cold place.* Is this just for while they are young or is it to be a permanent coop? Before anyone can give advice we need to know a little of what you have and your plans for the future as far as the chicks are concerned.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> How old are your chicks? Do they still need a heat source? What breed? How many? When they get to a month of age they can do without the added heat *unless you live in a cold place.* Is this just for while they are young or is it to be a permanent coop? Before anyone can give advice we need to know a little of what you have and your plans for the future as far as the chicks are concerned.


Well they are 1 month and i live in a hot place. They are all crosses. And i have 7 of them.it's not permanent it's temporary for them and my future chicks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

At a month old they will grow a lot, so you need to make the pen much bigger than it might seem with seven-month olds. Keep the pen fairly bare on the ground level; with feeders and waterers. Have a good size pan with sand/dry dirt for dust bathing. There should be an area where they can get out of the sun, wind, and weather. Put your perches/roosts in this area. I like to provide roosts of different sizes thinking it better for their feet. Put some roosts lower and some higher. About the only play I see with chicks are mock battles; toys and things to climb on a likely to be unused. Perches, again, can be put in the open area for the chicks to sit on and fly from one to another. I hope this helps you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Move stuf around and add new things because they love new things!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Do i have a little pen house thing for my chicks during the day. And i was wondering what stuff should i put in. New sticks? Move stuff arounf maybe? Make some thing for them? Or put some thing up for them to climb? What should I do?


How old are they? I don't let my chicks outside until they are 2 weeks old because I quarantine them from all diseases from other birds, but you can get something called a brooder bar they can perch on, you could and some sticks, you can add a little dust bath- the possibilities are endless!


----------

